# Cwmorthin Slate Mine, Wales July /2009



## Dystopia (Jul 19, 2009)

Cwmorthin is located in a beautiful bit Welsh countryside with lots of interesting and small derelict slate buildings, along with huge piles of slate. Visited with Cat Bones and met up with Twitchy before we went down. We met various people from mine exploring groups down there at different points. I can't believe that we were down there for seven hours but it was a great day out and it sometimes took a bit of time to get over all of the slate boulders down there.

Like all mines, it was very dark, was nice and cold, had a great echo and completely silenced the outside world. We had to wade through the cold water down there at some point and I can't say I've ever attempted that in steel toe capped shoes before. I came out looking like I'd worked in the mine myself and we were all covered in filth.

Was a very tiring explore and I can't say that I was able to walk about all that well the day after. The reason I've managed to put a report up so quickly is because I wasn't able to go wandering somewhere today. Would happily do it all again though. 







Someone tried to make a subterranean living room then gave up.  





This was once a bridge.





Any bridges remaining were not in good condition





Freezing cold water to wade through. I quite enjoyed it even when I could barely feel my feet. 















It turned and made a little light flash at the side of it.










This was great fun to climb up. Thankfully there are bits of slate to put your feet and knees in as well as the rope to pull yourself up. 





One of those weird little buildings you find in mines.





People had been writing in the underground building for decades.





Don't know what it was but it looked like some weird toy.





This wooden culvert was fragile and rotting but still carried water.





To see the rest, go here: http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/Dystopian_Wanderer/Cwmorthin Slate Mine 2009/


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 20, 2009)

Very good pics D,love that machine that turned..a generator of some sort maybe for emergency lighting..


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 20, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> Someone tried to make a subterranean living room then gave up.



It's the missing fireplace from Seahorse's Peathill explore!


----------

